# lean muscular pitbull?



## liljay940 (Feb 17, 2008)

I seen a few dogs that are heavy set, lean, some just nice lean muscular almost no fat. What do i have to do to make my dogs that nice muscular look. they are already solid not fat nice TONE body but how do i get them to be real muscular. I use Dog chow what type of food should I be using if not that?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Excercise, possibly feed less but not sure how much you feed your dog, exercise, and more exercise. The questions you need to ask yourself is how much do you work out your dog. You need to work your dog out for at least 2 hours, and not only walking, but some good hard workouts in order for him/her to feel fully satisfied. So I guess, maybe you should fill us in with more detail as far as how much food you feed, and how much exercise you give your dog. Can you see any ribs on your dog? If you can't see any, then I have read that it means he/she is overweight. Let us know as much details that you can provide and we'll try and help out.

And as far as the Dog Chow, I wouldn't feed that to my dog, it has corn, grain, and by-products in it. I feed my dog Canidae (http://www.canidae.com/dogs/all_life_stages/dry.html) take a look and compare the ingredients from the dog chow (http://www.longliveyourdog.com/products/DogChowCompleteNutrition.aspx)

I can't speak from experience of having a lean muscular dog because my dog is only 10 weeks old so far  .


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, The easiest way to do it is with genetics, Do a search here for Lilbit and you will see.

Exercise and a good diet works too. Don't let anyone tell you that hand walking is over rated. It's highly beneficial in more ways than one..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> Well, The easiest way to do it is with genetics, Do a search here for Lilbit and you will see.
> 
> Exercise and a good diet works too. Don't let anyone tell you that hand walking is over rated. It's highly beneficial in more ways than one..


Lilbit has never had a work out program she's just a house dog sleep's in the bed and hardly ever goes out side, she's a couch potato... but her genetic make up make's her look like this...










I think what ericschevy is trying to tell you, is it's all in how your dog is bred as to what it will look like, I don't have to work this dog to look like she does it's all in the way she's bred


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

can you post some pictures of your dog?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Eventually I will have Rocky conditioned but he will NEVER look like that^^^


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Genetics plays the biggest part. Proper care, nutrition and exercise help to bring a dog to their full potential; it can not make them any better however then the genes they carry.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

A muscular dog is predominantly genetics driven. you can help it along by feeding good food, by working the dog out, running and walking and such, but if a dog is going to be really muscular its in the genes of the dog.

Here is Stringer Bell, he recieves a few walks a day but no true "work out" to speak of... he just has the genetics to be a very muscular dog.


















One tip that i will give, Raw meat added to the diet. I am not much for a completely raw diet, but i love to supplement a quality kibble with meat. Tripe, Beef, Chicken, Liver, all served completly raw... phenominal change in the dogs muscle mass, coat, and overall health. I will say the first week or so you ight want to keep the dog close to the door, they will likely get the squirts, but once the system gets used to it, watch out for the results, they come quick.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

He's in pretty good shape as well..:thumbsup:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

might sound like a broken recored but its mostly genetics. i have had some pits that loved to exersize and were well toned but not muscular like lilbit. they had muscle but just not as aparent. i also had some pits that were built sort of like lil bit but they also loved to exersize and i also had my share of lazy pits who werent so toned or muscular. but for the dogs that were very active and not so lazy during the summer we would go for a few hour hike everyday around his lake it was very rocky and a lot of climbing was involved. they would also stop to swim for a few hours coming out of the water every now and then to rest. they also went swimming in my pool at home i wrestled with all my dogs every day till neither of us could move and some of them loved to play frizbee.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

my dog is not as muscular as lilbit but he keeps himself in this shape with minimal work. here is his pic


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Not too shabby, I like!!:cheers:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

meno222 said:


> my dog is not as muscular as lilbit but he keeps himself in this shape with minimal work. here is his pic


That's one great looking dog.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sydney is not as muscular as these dogs but she is just a year old she is very lean I actually feed her quite abit, and her energy level is through the roof, but her only exercise currently is a quick afternoon walk from time to time, and romping around the house with Lady....



Her (unrelated) sister is built completely opposite, Lady is 6 and she is short and kinda stocky...quite a lazy beast as well


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

She looks good as well. Note to anyone wondering about her ribs, it's actually common to be able to see the last two or three ribs.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

liljay940 said:


> I seen a few dogs that are heavy set, lean, some just nice lean muscular almost no fat. What do i have to do to make my dogs that nice muscular look. they are already solid not fat nice TONE body but how do i get them to be real muscular. I use Dog chow what type of food should I be using if not that?


I hope you not confusing american bullies for pits...........It very rare you see a heavy set pit, unless he or she is quite old.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

HEY Outlaw , where ya been..


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

Marty said:


> Lilbit has never had a work out program she's just a house dog sleep's in the bed and hardly ever goes out side, she's a couch potato... but her genetic make up make's her look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. That dog is INSANE. WOW, very muscular and female!!! I'm impressed.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

OUTLAW said:


> I hope you not confusing american bullies for pits...........It very rare you see a heavy set pit, unless he or she is quite old.


I heard you should question a pit bulls lineage if he is over 80 pounds. I'm no pit bull expert tho...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd question any over 60-65 chain weight. Then again I am all for keeping them small and mighty and I'm definitelty no expert either. At 80 pounds I'd say there is no question. LOL


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Marty said:


> Lilbit has never had a work out program she's just a house dog sleep's in the bed and hardly ever goes out side, she's a couch potato... but her genetic make up make's her look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this dog is insane! love the muscle!


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I'd question any over 60-65 chain weight. Then again I am all for keeping them small and mighty and I'm definitelty no expert either. At 80 pounds I'd say there is no question. LOL


Yeah, I would have to agree with ya on this one. lol. Any "pit" under 70 pounds is so rare now days. Well, at least where I live...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Yeah, I would have to agree with ya on this one. lol. Any "pit" under 70 pounds is so rare now days. Well, at least where I live...


Thats all I have and ever will!! :roll:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

****** said:


> Yeah, I would have to agree with ya on this one. lol. Any "pit" under 70 pounds is so rare now days. Well, at least where I live...


I think it's pretty much that way everywhere. At least in the public eye. The regular old dogs are out there, they just aren't pimped like the ones we see every day. Only true fanciers of the breed can appreciate a smaller dog and strive to preserve them. Check out Old Fort's site. He's got some nice examples of "small and mighty".


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

yea I was worried when Sydney got up to 40 lbs when she was 6-7 months old...I was feeling abit disappointed...then for some reason she never got any bigger just more muscular she now stands strong at 48lbs still on the bigger end (weight wise) but I think it's more so because she is on the taller end of the spectrum...because people hound me all the time "don't you ever feed that dog?!" Little do they know she could eat me out of house and home if I let her!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

liljay940 said:


> I seen a few dogs that are heavy set, lean, some just nice lean muscular almost no fat. What do i have to do to make my dogs that nice muscular look. they are already solid not fat nice TONE body but how do i get them to be real muscular. I use Dog chow what type of food should I be using if not that?


Genetics play a big role in how a BONE structure will come out but just like humans you can lean or build the muscle. 
Also exercise plays another big role in what the dog will become. IF the owner does not he/she can not expect a perfect body on a dog. Dog naturally have a nice muscle structure and it will develope but if you want the dog to be HEALTHY & STRONG then you need to work the dog.

Food is also a BIG KEY in how a dog will develope. And here is a few reasons what NesOne stated in this quote is very true but a couple of things.



NesOne said:


> And as far as the Dog Chow, I wouldn't feed that to my dog, it has corn, grain, and by-products in it. I feed my dog Canidae (http://www.canidae.com/dogs/all_life_stages/dry.html) take a look and compare the ingredients from the dog chow (http://www.longliveyourdog.com/produ...Nutrition.aspx)


Good Grain: there are very good grains out there you can feed your dog. Oatmeal - soaked in water to open up the cellular structure so the dog can digest it. 
Rice - as long as it has been cooked to open up the cellular structure for digestion.

Bad Grain: can not be digested, can cause allergies, and also bloat. 
Wheat - no matter how it is processed it is not a good source of grains for any animal.

Other bad fillers put into foods: also causes allergies, bloat and is none digestable.
Corn & Soy

Also BlueBull is somewhat correct on his quote:



BlueBull said:


> One tip that i will give, Raw meat added to the diet. I am not much for a completely raw diet, but i love to supplement a quality kibble with meat. Tripe, Beef, Chicken, Liver, all served completly raw... phenominal change in the dogs muscle mass, coat, and overall health.


The BEST diet for a dog is a full raw diet, yes by adding raw meat into your kibble you are adding something to you digestion but you are also breaking it down by having all the fillers, by products & preservitives in the dehydrated puff balls called kibble.

I dont mean to sound disrespectable to BlueBull but you can not make quote about something you have NEVER done. I have which all know on here been feeding raw now for 8 years and ALL my 8 dogs are in perfect health.

Here is a few nice photos of some good structured dogs that all eat RAW Diet and get worked out daily.

My Presa

"Conan" 2 yrs old 









Can not see his face well but damn the muscles pop :thumbsup: 









"Belleza" 5 mos old ** I am showing her b/c she has been on raw since her first day of being in my life, at 7 weeks. **


























My Staffie "Pepper" 

















My APBT "Juda" 

































** this is what Juda looked like when I rescued him ** 

















So in the end a very good diet with proper work out will get you your desire look and health of your dog.

Best of luck

Deb


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> The BEST diet for a dog is a full raw diet, yes by adding raw meat into your kibble you are adding something to you digestion but you are also breaking it down by having all the fillers, by products & preservitives in the dehydrated puff balls called kibble.
> 
> I dont mean to sound disrespectable to BlueBull but you can not make quote about something you have NEVER done. I have which all know on here been feeding raw now for 8 years and ALL my 8 dogs are in perfect health.
> 
> Deb


Never have i once saiud anything bad about a compltely raw diet, just that i wasnt for it. I highly recommend it for people with the time, energy, knowledge and all to do it. I just dont. Just because i dont do the completely raw diet doesnt mean that i think badly of it or of people that do.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

BlueBull said:


> Never have i once saiud anything bad about a compltely raw diet, just that i wasnt for it. I highly recommend it for people with the time, energy, knowledge and all to do it. I just dont. Just because i dont do the completely raw diet doesnt mean that i think badly of it or of people that do.


All good guy, I must have misread what you wrote or you misunderstood me as I was just explaining what you said .. its the interent and all .. we can not hear or see the persons face to know exactly what they are meaning.

Take care


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

No blood no foul.
i know how the internet world goes particurly in forums.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

I let ****** sniff a piece of raw chicken once and he looked at it really weird. He didn't like it. My chihuahua, on the other hand, grabbed it and gobbled it down as fast as she could. 

So, what happens if your dog hates raw meat? Lol. How much would a package of GOOD dog food cost?? I am feeding ****** purina 1. Its the only kind at the store that doesn't have its first ingredient corn.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have to say I like the old style pits but I also have one that is 80lbs and I know she's full Blooded she's just big boned in the chest area lol no seriously I have no problem with a bigger sized pit as long as they are perportioned Plus alexis has been spayed and has to take hormone pills and bladder control pills and allergy pills and all that makes her gain weight but I try to keep her in good shape with excercise and a good diet but I can't get her below 80lbs due to all the meds It's real wierd cause she gets heat flashes and all that crazy stuff........


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

****** said:


> I let ****** sniff a piece of raw chicken once and he looked at it really weird. He didn't like it. My chihuahua, on the other hand, grabbed it and gobbled it down as fast as she could.
> 
> So, what happens if your dog hates raw meat? Lol. How much would a package of GOOD dog food cost?? I am feeding ****** purina 1. Its the only kind at the store that doesn't have its first ingredient corn.


This is totally normal for a dog to not take right to raw meat and some think that the world is going to end so they will eat if before it leaves 

Its not that the dog hates raw meat they just do not understand. So it is best to start out giving little pieces inside there kibble to get them to eat it. 
Do this with many different meats but make sure it is one at a time.

Your kibble sorry but it is not the best and it may not have corn as it first ingredient but here are the ingredients to the one they call

"Natural Blend" Ingredients (all things that have been bolded are things that are bad in your kibble)

Chicken (natural source of glucosamine), *corn gluten meal*, *poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine)*, brown rice, oat meal, *whole grain corn, whole grain wheat*, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), dried beet pulp, calcium phosphate, natural flavor, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, salt, soybean oil, canola oil, malted barley flour, dried sweet potatoes, dried spinach, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

It may not be the first ingredient but it is the Second & Sixth one.

For the same money you are best to go to Canidae 
http://www.canidae.com/

Deb


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

****** said:


> How much would a package of GOOD dog food cost??


The last 40lb bag of Canidae that I bought was $34.99, however, I actually found a place closer to me that quoted me $29.99 for the same 40 lb. "All Life Stages" bag.

Check out Canidae's website, they have a store locator on there, and you may get surprised on how close they might be to you. I know I was, basically about 3 blocks away...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Could not agree more about the Canidae. Same price as Purina One and the difference in quality is unbelievable.


----------

